# vote for me



## rubbershoes (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't cos I'm not standing

but Mrs Shoes is the Green Party candidate for Tiverton and Honiton 

It's a safe tory seat so it's unlikely she'll be going to westminster. but it would be nice to beat UKIP


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

i have some very deep misgivings about the greens from some of what i have read recently. there's a quite disturbing undercurrent of nationalism and protectionism, that seems to verge upon quasi-fascistic ideology tbf. so persuade me that i'm wrong.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 28, 2010)

nationalist and quasi-fascist? and there was me thinking it was  just a bunch of ageing hippies

 i don't know much about the green party policies but the curry night fundraiser i went to didn't have any hint of Nuremburg about it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2010)

some background reading


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2010)

i found out the other day that an old schoolfriend stood for the greens in the south west euro elections. i didn't spot her sieg heiling or goosestepping, but she did do german a-level


----------



## Idaho (Apr 28, 2010)

rubbershoes said:


> nationalist and quasi-fascist? and there was me thinking it was  just a bunch of ageing hippies
> 
> i don't know much about the green party policies but the curry night fundraiser i went to didn't have any hint of Nuremburg about it



I Googled Nazi Banquet and got this:

Contains _mild_ nudity



Spoiler


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 28, 2010)

tbh I'd have preferred to be at that banquet than the curry night i went to

lettuce curry anyone?


----------



## Idaho (May 13, 2010)

802 votes - does that mean you get the deposit back?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 14, 2010)

not quite

would have needed about 2500 for that


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 1, 2010)

shhhh dont tell anyone, but I voted the right way, and I filled out a CTC cycle thing which they then pass on to all the candidates in your area. There was only one candidate who got back in touch with me and it was your missus mate. So fair play to her.


----------



## co-op (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> some background reading



Oh pur-lease.

This isn't any better than saying Hitler was a vegetarian, so vegetarians all have a quite disturbing undercurrent of nationalism and protectionism, that seems to verge upon quasi-fascistic ideology tbf.

The Green Party in the UK is clearly a social democrat/left of centre party.


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i have some very deep misgivings about the greens from some of what i have read recently. there's a quite disturbing undercurrent of nationalism and protectionism, that seems to verge upon quasi-fascistic ideology tbf. so persuade me that i'm wrong.



Well, I normally vote Green, so you might actually be on to something there.

As opposed to just on something.


----------

